# Neuer Arbeitsspeicher, Windows zeigt nichts an Everest aber schon!



## Radanua (5. August 2010)

Hallihallo,
ich habe mir heute einen neuen Arbeitsspeicher von Infineon besorgt und habe ihn natürlich sofort getestet.
Als mein Computer mich direkt mit Beep-Codes zuspammte, kam ich auf die Idee einfach einen weiteren (meinerseitsiwssenden) funktionierenden Riegel einzubauen. Der Rechner startete und das erste bild zeigt mir an, das nur 512 MB installiert wären.
Sobald ich Windows Starte und unter System nachhschaue steht dort ebenfalls nur 512 MB.
Schaue ich jedoch im Everest Home nach, sehe ich das dort 2 Arbeitsspeicher aufgelistet sind. Einmal ein alter 512 MB Speicher ( Der Funktioniert! ) und einmal der neue 2 GB Speicher ( Der anscheinend i-wie nicht funktioniert. ) 
Wie kann das sein, das mein Mainboard soweit rein gar nichts erkennt, Everest Home doch?
Arbeitsspeicher Defekt?

Mainboard: Fujitsu Siemens D1961
Arbeitsspeicher: Infineon 64D64300HU5B

Danke für jede Antwort.


----------



## Henig (5. August 2010)

du scheinst nicht der einzige mit genau diesem Problem zu sein 
http://www.google.de Hilft habe dort gefunden:
http://www.mikrocontroller.net/topic/119837

versuch mal den ein oder anderen Tipp aus (wie z.B. das umstellen auf DDR 333) vielleicht hilft es dir ja 

MfG Henig


----------



## Radanua (5. August 2010)

Okay ich danke dir..
hmm... werde mich umschauen...

28 Autosize DRAM. - Ist das Ergebnis von 1-3-3-1 (beep code) Verdacht was das heißt?
Habe soeben mit Fujitsu selbst telefonier, die Dame am Telefon sprach von einem fehlerhaft  installiertem Arbeitsspeicher.

Werde mich dort umschauen ! Danke sehr!


----------



## Henig (6. August 2010)

hehe eine andere ausrede fällt denen da wohl nicht ein.

Der 1-3-3-1 Beepcode ist ein "Extended Memory Error" also das was du eh schon weißt ^^

Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach mal versuchen den Speicher umzutauschen und dann nochmal das ganze Prozedere auszuprobieren ich wünsche dir viel glück dabei  ^^

aber sowas in der art ist mir auch letztens passiert... mein Mainboard raucht ab und da ich mir nen neuen rechner kaufen will gebe ich meine graka meiner ferundin weil die nen AGP-Slot hat...
Ich steck die Grafikkarte in den AGP-Slot und der rechner geht nicht an... ja geile ******e ^^ das ist ein AGR, der nur bestimmte AGPs unterstützt -.-
Braucht wer ne ATI Radeon 3850 HD AGP****? ^^


PS: Über ein Danke und eine Gute bewertung würde ich mich freuen ;D


----------



## R1c0 (7. August 2010)

Das Problem ist, dass dieses Mainboard KEINE 2GB Riegel unterstützt bzw. anspricht und verwendet, sondern max. 1GB pro Slot ! Seite 20


----------



## Henig (9. August 2010)

eventuell kannst du auch schauen ob es ein BIOS-Update gibt, dass diese 2GB Riegel unterstützt mir persönl. hat das auch schon geholfen, dass war nur bei nem Prozessor sollte aber dennoch mögl sein.


----------



## Radanua (9. August 2010)

Ich danke euch erstmal für die zahlreichen antworten 
Werde das BIOS Update mal durchführen (Aktuellste) und dann werde ich mal hier meine Ergebnisse Posten 

Danke an alle!

Lg
Radanua


----------

